# Spare a thought for



## YeOldeOke (6/4/21)

the customs folks, and those kind souls at SARS at this time of goodwill.

I think even their mothers hated them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/4/21)

My liver

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

I ordered a book for my wife off Amazon. Been standing still for 2 weeks. Holding thumbs it would be her by July for her birthday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31 (6/4/21)

The bastards in USA

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

